# Best kinds of nuts to eat before bed?



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

So which ones are we talking about here? I have never worried about this to much. My body has pretty much taken care of itself and I have never had a problem growing. But I have been thinking what if? What if I would do this or that better? How much bigger would I be? So what would it be? Almonds? Peanuts? Cashews? I was thinking almonds, but who knows about my memory sometimes. Whenever it comes to good fats, I get confused.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 16, 2006)

Almonds, Walnuts, Peanuts.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> So which ones are we talking about here? I have never worried about this to much. My body has pretty much taken care of itself and I have never had a problem growing. But I have been thinking what if? What if I would do this or that better? How much bigger would I be? So what would it be? Almonds? Peanuts? Cashews? I was thinking almonds, but who knows about my memory sometimes. Whenever it comes to good fats, I get confused.[/QUOalmonds


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 16, 2006)

Almonds are the most alkaline.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2006)

*Best kinds of nuts to eat before bed?*


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> *Best kinds of nuts to eat before bed?*



Roasted dog nuts.


----------



## GFR (Sep 16, 2006)

Almonds


----------



## GFR (Sep 16, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Roasted dog nuts.


Keep this crap in open chat


----------



## squanto (Sep 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Keep this 888888 in open shat



Deez nootz in yur mootz?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 16, 2006)

Raw unsalted organic almonds are a good choice.


----------



## Double D (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


----------

